# Release times



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm noticing lately no more blocks released on the hour. Seems like the times are becoming random. Like 243 or 817. Anyone else seeing this happening?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Expect the unexpected.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Blocks around the clock, mate.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I'm noticing lately no more blocks released on the hour. Seems like the times are becoming random. Like 243 or 817. Anyone else seeing this happening?


All locations and warehouses do things differently.


----------

